# Eye goop



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I think that runny/gunky eyes are my most hated feature on dogs, and now, all three of my dogs have exactly that. Two of them have been on PMR for just shy of a year, the other one probably around 9 months. Ever since moving back to BC from Alberta (approx July of this year), their eyes have been gross.

Part of me thinks it might be allergies.. grass or something.. and wants to wait until the snow hits to see if their eyes get better. Another part of me can't stand the runny eyes any longer and wants to try just about ANYTHING to get them cleared up.

I've tried ACV in the past with no improvement. I've been meaning to get fish oil added into their diets.. any chance that would help?


----------

